# backcountry.com?



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

The site is legit. The actual staff that gives help, meeeh I don't know. They seem a little ify to me.


----------



## 604 (Aug 22, 2011)

Backcountry = Dogfunk = Department of Goods = Whiskey Militia = Steep and Cheap = Chain Love = Bonk Town = Real Cyclist = Competitive Cyclist ... did I miss any?

Backcountry is probably the most legit site on the entire internet, and their customer service is some of the best in the business.


----------



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

Back Country just Rocks! That is where I buy all of my SHIT! Between BC & Geartrade I have bought over 8 snowboards and 10 pair of Ski's. Hit up geartrade during the summer for your preseason gear. I have picked up several almost new NITRO boards for under 70 bucks and Targa bindings under 100! Back Country has the best return policy in the world.


----------



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

Back Country just Rocks! That is where I buy all of my SHIT! Between BC & Geartrade I have bought over 8 snowboards and 10 pair of Ski's. Hit up geartrade during the summer for your preseason gear. I have picked up several almost new NITRO boards for under 70 bucks and Targa bindings under 100! Back Country has the best return policy in the world.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

Did you know that a ducks quack doesn't echo?

Backcountry and dogfunk are very legit, the overseas freight is balls achingly expensive though.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

604 said:


> Backcountry = Dogfunk = Department of Goods = Whiskey Militia = Steep and Cheap = Chain Love = Bonk Town = Real Cyclist = Competitive Cyclist ... did I miss any?
> 
> Backcountry is probably the most legit site on the entire internet, and their customer service is some of the best in the business.


Also HuckNRoll.com and Chainlove.com

Yeah, they're legit. 

Backcountry.com - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## jcblitz (Feb 10, 2010)

I buy most of my stuff from backcountry because of their return policy. I must have gone through 6 pairs of boots last year trying to find the right ones (I have slightly wide feet). You can return stuff even if it's used, which was a huge help. They're not the cheapest site, but that flexibility was worth a little extra to me.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I've used backcountry multiple times and they are good.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

jcblitz said:


> I buy most of my stuff from backcountry because of their return policy. I must have gone through 6 pairs of boots last year trying to find the right ones (I have slightly wide feet). You can return stuff even if it's used, which was a huge help. They're not the cheapest site, but that flexibility was worth a little extra to me.


^^
Amazing return policy.
Although boots are probably the one thing I wouldn't buy online


----------



## The Donohoe (Oct 30, 2011)

Backcountry.com is my go-to site when it comes to snowboarding gear. They're located pretty close, and for me the free shipping is 2-3 days, its rather a beautiful thing. Also I'm a big beleiver in buying "Last Years Model" in which they have great sales.


----------



## orangatang (Oct 15, 2011)

Cool thanks guys.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

backcountry is a legit site. i've ordered from there and didn't have any problems. dogfunk is another fantastic site. they have an excellent return policy.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

You can even call up and talk with one of their "tech expert" folks to ask some very specific questions about specs and matching up with other equipment and what they are actually using and their on-hill experience with different experiences...they were very helpful and able to purchase right the first time.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

This post was from 2011.........


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

It's a spam post


----------

